# DTS and bass management question



## tkc (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi all,

(This is a repost from last night; the original message was deleted.)

I recently took ownership of an Audio Refinement Pre2-DSP (version with ProLogic II), and have been busily dialing it in. I'm using an NAD stereo integrated for amplification right now, and have it connected to a pair of bookshelves and a powered subwoofer. The Pre2-DSP has three different bass management settings, plus bass management off:

1. All speakers small, low-passed subwoofer.
2. Main speakers large, centre and surrounds small, low-passed subwoofer.
3. Main speakers and surrounds large, centre small, low-passed subwoofer.
4. Bass management off (full range to all channels).

The question I have relates to instructions in the manual. The AR unit's manual says to use #1 for Dolby Digital material, but to turn bass management off (#4) when using DTS.

The manual doesn't explain *why* to set BM in this way, and things seem to work just fine if you disregard the instructions and use other bass configurations.

Can anyone here shed some light on this, and whether there's any reason to use (or to ignore) the settings suggested in the manual? Searching here and elsewhere on the web is inconclusive so far.

Thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You want option 1, disregard the manual.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tkc said:


> The question I have relates to instructions in the manual. The AR unit's manual says to use #1 for Dolby Digital material, but to turn bass management off (#4) when using DTS.
> 
> The manual doesn't explain *why* to set BM in this way, and things seem to work just fine if you disregard the instructions and use other bass configurations.
> 
> Can anyone here shed some light on this, and whether there's any reason to use (or to ignore) the settings suggested in the manual? Searching here and elsewhere on the web is inconclusive so far.


I have no idea ....:huh:

If your speakers can handle low frequencies (35Hz and up) ... either set up will be fine :yes:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Option 1 without a doubt. I have no idea why your manual would tell you to use option 4 for DTS. DD and DTS are for practical purposes identical.


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

I and Steve Callas had replied early this morning, but there was an oops with the forum software.

We both agreed that option 1 is best. I said suggesting that a full range signal be sent to bookshelf speakers that can't handle it is strange, at best.

Steve had a more detailed reply, with a link to a site that had DD and DTS test tracks, at the bottom of the page. He suggested you use them to be sure your equipment is performing as you expect.


----------



## tkc (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the replies! With my setup, I can't see why running the mains full-range would be a good idea, but I was wondering if there was something weird about DTS that I didn't understand.


----------

